# Excel-Diagramm: Balken unterteilen



## met (9. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Daten in der angehängten Tabelle in einem Balken-Diagramm darstellen.
Dabei soll für jeden Monat je ein Balken "2005", ein Balken "soll 2006" und ein Baklen "2006" dargestellt werden. Der Balken "2006" soll unterteilt sein, also die Werte A und B übereinander enthalten.

Wie kann man sowas machen?

Anhang anzeigen Test.zip


----------



## thekorn (10. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade leider kein Excel zur Hand, es gibt aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere im Diagramm-Auswahl-Dialog den Reiter "Benutzerdefinierte Diagramme", vielleicht findest du dort etwas. Wichtig für dich wäre, dass du dort einen Typen wählst, in dem schon zwei Diagrammtypen vereint sind (Bsp.: Linie und Balken o.ä.). Anschließend kannst du dann bestimmt die einzelnen Typen über Diagramm->Diagrammtypen ändern.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie du manuell mehrere Diagrammtypen in einem vereinen kannst.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## met (13. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich versuchs nochmal.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man so ein Diagramm erstellen kann?
Die letzte Säule soll geteilt sein (Werte A und B).

Ich bekomm es nicht hin.


----------



## Leola13 (13. März 2006)

Hai,

Diagramm - Benutzerdefinierte Typen - Linie-Säule
Dann sollten die beiden rechten Werte als Linie erscheinen.
Im "fertigen" Diagramm die Linien anklicken und mit Rechtsklick den Diagramtyp auf : Standadtyp - Säule - Gestapelte Säule umändern.
(Jeweils für jede der beiden Linien.)

Ciao Stefan


----------

